# New for 2009; Protrek PRW-2000



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

PRW-2000 Link; Casio at Baselworld 2009

Over in the "G" forum.

Q-6


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

Are my eyes deceiving me or is that really a Casio with regular lugs so that one can use an ordinary strap with it?


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

fstshrk said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me or is that really a Casio with regular lugs so that one can use an ordinary strap with it?


Looks that way, you still may need to notch the strap unless the small spacers are formed with the strap. The PRG-80 will also accept straps;

Link; Protrek PRG-80 Strap Conversion









Q-6


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

I would kill to see a Casio ABC watch with all their awesome functionality but with more restrained styling. You have no idea how much I have wanted to buy a casio ABC, but every time, I back off because the styling just ends up being to busy. I think GM used to call similar unnecessary added styling "Surface Excitement" back in the 80's and it didn't work out to well for them.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Isthmus said:


> I would kill to see a Casio ABC watch with all their awesome functionality but with more restrained styling. You have no idea how much I have wanted to buy a casio ABC, but every time, I back off because the styling just ends up being to busy. I think GM used to call similar unnecessary added styling "Surface Excitement" back in the 80's and it didn't work out to well for them.


Might I be so presumptuous to suggest these tastefully restrained pieces; :-d :-d :-d









Or on a more serious note a PAW-1400T or PRG-120T, one of these will fly under the radar, same module as PAW-1300 / PRG-110, with a slightly lower profile @ 10.3mm.

















Q-6


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

See there you go. something like that second piece is more in keeping with what I'm talking about. even that one still has a few unnecessary elements such as the massive "Tough solar" across the top of the case, and triple sensor and maybe even protrek at the lugs. couldn't it just say Casio somewhere and fill the caseback with all the logos you want?

I swear I really want to like them, I do, but every time I see one I think its going to wait till I fall asleep and turn into a giant fighting anime robot.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Isthmus said:


> See there you go. something like that second piece is more in keeping with what I'm talking about. even that one still has a few unnecessary elements such as the massive "Tough solar" across the top of the case, and triple sensor and maybe even protrek at the lugs. couldn't it just say Casio somewhere and fill the caseback with all the logos you want?
> 
> I swear I really want to like them, I do, but every time I see one I think its going to wait till I fall asleep and turn into a giant fighting anime robot.


Have you considered the Highgear Altis, Ti or SS


















The Altis has a higher ABC specification than presently offered by the Protrek range. I am waiting on one and will see how it performs, most reviews are very positive. Cosmetically it is much more restrained than the Casio`s, no doubt the operation is more complex although the Altis does offer greater functionality & accuracy.

Looking back in the threads, I guess you did, and we are both in the same boat :-d, two more weeks waiting for me at least

Q-6


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Queen6 said:


> Looking back in the threads, I guess you did, and we are both in the same boat :-d, two more weeks waiting for me at least


Great minds (and slightly damaged ones) think alike, I see. :-!

Yeah, If UPS is anything to go by, mine should be arriving tomorrow or thursday


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

I like the fact that it has sunrise/sunset function. Now it's an alternative to the Suunto Core. But why does casio use all this technology and not update to a martix dot style format like the altis shown? I've read somewhere that the altis actually has a display screen that shows you the weather, like a little sun and a cloud infront of it to show it's party cloudy out? You can't do that with those old numerical style displays. The face looks like it's a pre-schoolers watch, and the casing looks like it's on steroids...:think:

I have been tempted like Isthmus said to get a casio. I think that the solar power, the radio controlled time and the side buttons for each function so you dont have to scroll through a menu are great, but with all the sour accuracy ratings of casio and making a watch that is hard to look at why bother.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

JSonn said:


> I like the fact that it has sunrise/sunset function. Now it's an alternative to the Suunto Core. But why does casio use all this technology and not update to a martix dot style format like the altis shown? I've read somewhere that the altis actually has a display screen that shows you the weather, like a little sun and a cloud infront of it to show it's party cloudy out? You can't do that with those old numerical style displays. The face looks like it's a pre-schoolers watch, and the casing looks like it's on steroids...:think:
> 
> I have been tempted like Isthmus said to get a casio. I think that the solar power, the radio controlled time and the side buttons for each function so you dont have to scroll through a menu are great, but with all the sour accuracy ratings of casio and making a watch that is hard to look at why bother.


Recently I am finding more & more interest in Casio`s vintage ABC`s

ATC-1100 (1171) & PROTREK PRT-400 (1471)









Here`s why;

Casio in the past was noted for "thinking out the box", innovative, delivering step changes in technology - "The cutting edge"; the PRG-80/PRW-1000 was the last ABC to do this, the subsequent models, only offering inconsistent refinement; PRG-110/PAW-1300 = 24hr CDT, PRG-130/PAW-1500 = 60min CDT, it`s a field watch good chance we be will outdoors for more than an hour :roll:

PRW-2000









PRX-200T module in resin case :think: Simply a refinement on the PRW-1300, 11.3mm thickness & "Multiband 6", Sunset & Sunrise times and a more traditional strap differentiate this Protrek, not accuracy & resolution; ABC for the masses, definitely not the specialist/enthusiast.

I am certain it will be a good watch, although on the released specification it will be a mediocre ABC at best, only equaling the same accuracy & resolution as the the PRG-80 from 2005, :-( as for the suggested pricing :-d:-d:-d

I would rather have seen the PRW-1500/PRG-130 upgraded to dual-overlay-display & 24hr CDT, lets not touch on resolution & accuracy, the ABC specifications for the newest Casio`s are basically the same as over five years ago :-( I find this poor for 2009 <|

I would welcome a return to Casio`s earlier strategies, and focus on a field tool; forget about miniaturizing the Protrek line, developing ever costlier eye candy such as the PRX-2000YT ($1500) & PRX-2000T ($1000) that offer no advancement in technical functionality over the basic model, which is now superseded by competitors that offer a higher specification at a lower price point :think:

ABC`s have always been a specialist watch. Don`t get me wrong, Protrek`s have served me well for years, I like them and they work for me, just that Casio`s focus seems to be on reduction of size not quality of measurements & enhancement of functionality, since 05 we have only seen the implementation of moon phase & tide-graph. ten years back the ABC market was confined to only a few manufacturers, jumping forward to 2009 it is a very different story :think:

Form over Function circa 2009; PRX-2000YT









Function over Form circa 1994; ATC-1000-1V









As one of the other members put it; Casio is focused on rehashing old technology into older watches, with new designs The innovation design and spirit that brought about "G-Shock" & "Protrek" is just about drawn out, I just don`t foresee, anything exciting coming out in the next few years, just the same same technology with ever spiraling price points.

I now have a Highgear Altis in transit, which speaks volumes...

Q-6


----------



## lankox (May 21, 2009)

Man, this watch was announced over 2 months ago. What's the deal Casio?


----------



## andix (Dec 15, 2008)

I hereby submit an idea for analysis... to all Casio afficionados on this forum.

a few of us are good with Photoshop and perhaps 3-d modeling. 

how about we give Casio a lecture on "come up with an actual watch and stop riding your fame, drop the cheeziness"?

it's about time. let's lobby for laying off Casio's actual designers and get ourselves a fresh breath. I don't give a $#1t if they make a ****load of money off my ideas. but as much as I love Casio for reliability / sturdiness, their designs SUCK!


----------



## chanmic (Apr 25, 2009)

I feel the same for the new protreks. 1500 has drawn my attention a bit. But, I am still wearing PRT-400. Mine is blue, and I could remember there were other colours such as white. It is over 11 years. If everyone like me, this product line must .... :-x



Queen6 said:


> Recently I am finding more & more interest in Casio`s vintage ABC`s
> 
> ATC-1100 (1171) & PROTREK PRT-400 (1471)
> 
> ...


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

chanmic said:


> I feel the same for the new protreks. 1500 has drawn my attention a bit. But, I am still wearing PRT-400. Mine is blue, and I could remember there were other colours such as white. It is over 11 years. If everyone like me, this product line must .... :-x


If you like the PRT-400 check out this post the PRT-40 ;-)

Link; PRT-40










Q-6


----------



## chanmic (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha, I think I have mixup the model no. but I want to say, this is the one I am talking about. This is the one I bought in 1998 at Japan. I am still wearing it. :-!

The right most is a leather strap. Mine is broken and I cannot find the replacement.

When I see this photo, I am excited! I still loving it after ten years. But you guys might find it outdated ... :-d



Queen6 said:


> If you like the PRT-400 check out this post the PRT-40 ;-)
> 
> Link; PRT-40
> 
> ...


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

what's the SRP of this model :-s



Queen6 said:


> PRW-2000 Link; Casio at Baselworld 2009
> 
> Over in the "G" forum.
> 
> Q-6


----------



## G-shock1968 (May 1, 2008)

The only real difference I see is the addition of sunrise and sunset data.Other than that its very similar to the PAW1500.I cant understand why theres such a price jump.Ill stick with my 1500.;-)


----------



## dctokyo (Apr 7, 2009)

Will need to add the *Protrek PRW-2000* to my collect :-!


----------



## dctokyo (Apr 7, 2009)

The PRW-2000-1JF is now out in Japan

going for around 33,000 yen or US $330








http://www.yamada-denkiweb.com/item/...php/7381722019

http://www.biccamera.com/bicbic/jsp/...=4971850433903


----------



## ninjafish (Jun 11, 2007)

Is the display of this watch smaller than on the 1300?

It appears that they have removed the LCD 'ticking seconds' chapter ring, but I don't think they used the new-found space to increase the size of the digits. 

Instead they just added another ring of busy text. Man, they should have been working on eliminating some of that stuff, not adding more of it. Now I realize that the LCD chapter ring isn't necessary either, but it gave some movement and life to the dial and was a nice retro nod to the original "Triple Sensor" that I had back in the 90's. If anything, I would have liked to see a more animated chapter ring like back in the day - for example, when the timer is running, have the little marks slowly fill up all around the dial and when they got to 12 o'clock, start over again, or start to erase. Or when you press the compass button, have the marks sweep from each of the four compass points to the neighboring one so they were all full for a split second before clearing and leaving you with the correct bearing.

Now I understand that with the change to the duplex LCD, the chapter ring is no longer necessary to display compass bearings. OK, fine, if casio wanted to take away the lcd ring to make room for a clearer display, I would miss it but I would understand.

But it seems like casio would rather use the space to show me how to count by two's, and to itemize all the functions that the watch is capeable of. That, I do not understand. Can't you just put that crap in the owner's manual? Why does it have to be on the dial?

Chad

Edit: I just read earlier on in the thread and saw that Isthmus already raised this point. Sorry for beating a dead horse.


----------



## Winz (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: PRT 40*

Bit of off topic, thread hijack.

I'm getting a NIB PRT 40 to me from a contact of mine. This thread has gotten me a bit more excited about it :-!

This is the one I'm getting


----------



## Ralphee (Sep 8, 2007)

I totally agree, queen6, similar thoughts cross my mind since some time now. Looks like Casio deliberately tries to become a "upmarket" player, at least in pricing. The problem though is, that the same Casio still offers 25$ watches, while Citizen or Seiko don't.

Let's see if this strange strategy pays off. For me, a hefty premium for an added screwback (as seen on GW5000) is not the right way of product improvement. Casio always was good in "value for money", and increasingly, I can't see the value any more…

What do you guys think?


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

I agree on these points of dial design. More space for the useful measuring functions. I liked the analog seconds motion too, and would like to have a dual-display in the time-of-day mode, not just stopwatch mode! But using that chapter-ring area to list the watch's functions seems to me almost like doing advertising. Rolex did the same thing with some of their new models, putting the watch's features around the rehaut, and most fans didn't like it at all.

Having said all that, I do really like these watches, and like dctokyo, might end up with a 2000 myself. Are they 47mm case width or larger or smaller??

--Greg



ninjafish said:


> It appears that they have removed the LCD 'ticking seconds' chapter ring, but I don't think they used the new-found space to increase the size of the digits.
> 
> Instead they just added another ring of busy text. Man, they should have been working on eliminating some of that stuff, not adding more of it. Now I realize that the LCD chapter ring isn't necessary either, but it gave some movement and life to the dial
> 
> ...


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ralphee said:


> I totally agree, queen6, similar thoughts cross my mind since some time now. Looks like Casio deliberately tries to become a "upmarket" player, at least in pricing. The problem though is, that the same Casio still offers 25$ watches, while Citizen or Seiko don't.
> 
> Let's see if this strange strategy pays off. For me, a hefty premium for an added screwback (as seen on GW5000) is not the right way of product improvement. Casio always was good in "value for money", and increasingly, I can't see the value any more&#8230;
> 
> What do you guys think?


Casio has to form an effective strategy to move up market, there is an ever increasing presence in the market place from competitors who are now offering equal products at lower prices. The upshot is what we have now with a mixed bag with digital`s ranging from a few dollars to over 1K. The GW-5000 and new Frogman are just another step in this direction.

I agree it`s going to be tough for Casio to move up market and still retain an image of a "value for money" provider in some markets. Already in many parts of the world Casio as a brand is considered to be an expensive marque. In these locations many of the range simply dont make it to the showroom as the pricing is prohibitive, imagine all your Protrek`s & G-Shocks being sold at full price, no discount :think:

It will be interesting watching how Casio evolves. Personally I find it difficult to justify the price of the likes of the GW-5000 and new Frogman, given they are resin clad watches, when for the same price you can get a Citizen or Seiko on bracelet. I can see the enthusiasts following and keeping brand loyalty, however the average guy who just wants a cheap durable watch may/will start looking elsewhere, as even the price of the base models is creeping ever upwards :think:

Q-6


----------

